# Doctor Who



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 8, 2011)

Doctor Who Rocks


----------



## cubernya (Sep 8, 2011)

Seriously?


----------



## teller (Sep 8, 2011)

Dr. Who rules all galaxies!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2011)

HAHAHAA gallifrey


----------



## Edward (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't care for the music, but the series was excellent. I gotta get around to watching the older doctors (have only seen the 9th and 11th in full)


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 8, 2011)

Doctor Who is my favorite show! I've seen all of Tennant, and I'm a few episodes behind in this season.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 8, 2011)

Been the Doctor two years in the finals at US Nationals. 





A bunch of dancers at uni have been drawn into this, and it's the only show I watch regularly.

I haven't seen the third and fourth modern season, but I really like Matt, Karen, and Arthur in their roles. 

[Wait until Dene finds this thread.]


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 8, 2011)

I really want to get into Doctor Who, it seems so interesting. But I'm probably just going to watch the 11th doctor series. I have zero time or patience in trying to catch up with all other 10 doctors. Plus Mark Sheppard is in it and I freakin' love Mark Sheppard in Supernatural.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 8, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> I really want to get into Doctor Who, it seems so interesting. But I'm probably just going to watch the 11th doctor series. I have zero time or patience in trying to catch up with all other 10 doctors. Plus Mark Sheppard is in it and I freakin' love Mark Sheppard in Supernatural.


 
THere are over 700 epoisdes and a lot are lost


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 8, 2011)

Doctor who is my favourite TV show.
I've seen all the newish ones since 2005 but I haven't seen any of the very old episode. Some of the older ones look so corny with the alien outfits.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 8, 2011)

Love the show =D
I'm halfway through the Eccleston episodes. I've already seen all of Ten and Eleven's episodes =)


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 8, 2011)

epic first thread


----------



## Chrisalead (Sep 8, 2011)

Probably my favourite TV show at this day ! Great story, great characters, really great music ! By the way, in the last épisode (06x09 - Night Terrors), the Doctor plays with a Rubik's Cube before throwing it above its shoulder saying "rubish" because he can't solve it ^^.


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 8, 2011)

Well because of this thread I finally took the plunge into starting Doctor Who (on Netflix). Got through 3 episodes and I like quite a bit so far, but now I'm tired and need to go to bed. Good thing I don't start college for another week.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 8, 2011)

I didn't know they had this in the US?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 8, 2011)

Chrisalead said:


> By the way, in the last épisode (06x09 - Night Terrors), the Doctor plays with a Rubik's Cube before throwing it above its shoulder saying "rubish" because he can't solve it ^^.



Yeah, I was a little confused that he wouldn't be able to solve it, but I'm sure they had some point to that.



cubersmith said:


> I didn't know they had this in the US?


It's available on iTunes for a reasonable price, and the latest episodes have been coming out relatively on-time. BBC America is trying really hard this season.


----------



## Chrisalead (Sep 8, 2011)

@NeedReality : be aware that this shows is better over time ! When I watch the first season again, it's still really good "story" speaking, but the realisation, special fx, etc... are not as good as the last seasons ! But if you already like it after only the 3 first episodes, you will love it !

My favourites episodes : Stone Angels ! So scary !


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 8, 2011)

teller said:


> Dr. Who rules all galaxies!


 
He's called The Doctor, not Doctor Who


----------



## irontwig (Sep 8, 2011)

No option for me; have heard of it, but haven't seen it.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 8, 2011)

I grew up with Silvester McCoy era, but the reboot is soo much better than it was before.
When the reboot was first announced me and a friend decided to watch all the existing episodes.... but we only got 12 stories into the first doctor before giving up (some of them are a bit dull - although the second story (which introduces the Daleks) is really good). I've seen a few random episodes, of which Troughton and Tom Baker are really good.
But yeah, The latest series are sooo dramatic, they're brilliant.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 8, 2011)

me and my ex were obsessed with it but now i think shes a ***** and ive sorta got bored with doctor who aswell. the plot this series is soo predictable 

ah but i still love it it got all the dvds and seen all the episodes at least twice 

oh and i own a fez i dno if that helps

and my avatar is the doctor but i couldn't resist


----------



## Godmil (Sep 8, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> oh and i own a fez i dno if that helps



Fez' are cool!


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> ah but i still love it it got all the dvds and seen all the episodes at least twice


 
Is that all?


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 8, 2011)

yes like i said im getting bored with it this year, the storyline is crap tbh. i don't watch it that much so the dvds just collect dust


----------



## Muesli (Sep 8, 2011)

It's a great show, however there was one thing that bugged me about the "Let's kill Hitler" episode.

They shove Hitler in that cupboard... but never go back for him. What happened to Hitler?! D:


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 8, 2011)

Doctor who?






I love it, of course.


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 8, 2011)

Favorite episodes anyone? Mine's probably Blink.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hate all doctor shows. No reason for them.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 8, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Favorite episodes anyone? Mine's probably Blink.


 
Any episode with the Weeping Angels.



RNewms27 said:


> Hate all doctor shows. No reason for them.


 
You seem to assume that this show is a medical drama. You're funny.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 8, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Favorite episodes anyone? Mine's probably Blink.


 
voyage of the dammed for me though i love blink



RNewms27 said:


> Hate all doctor shows. No reason for them.


 
i don't think you understand what doctor who is


----------



## Owen (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't like doctors.


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Favorite episodes anyone? Mine's probably Blink.


 
Hard out! Blink is such a great episode. The first time I saw it I fell in love with it. It's still one of my favourites (I don't like to pick between my favourites).


----------



## ianography (Sep 9, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Hate all doctor shows. No reason for them.


 
Grrr you have an opinion that's different than mine! You suck!

Doctor Who is something I don't watch often, but when I do I love it. Probably because I don't have cable


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 9, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> Favorite episodes anyone? Mine's probably Blink.



Blink is great. I'm not sure it's my absolute favorite, but definitely one of the timey-wimiest of episodes.



JonnyWhoopes said:


> Any episode with the Weeping Angels.


 
I thought they were a fantastic concept in Blink, but I didn't like the changes that were made to them in The Time of Angels.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 10, 2011)

I've seen all of series 2,3,4, and 5 and most of 6 I've watched a few of the old specials too net for new people only watch waters of mars if you want to be scared out of your wits


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Sep 10, 2011)

Srry


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 10, 2011)

I've watched all of the Matt Smith episodes (most of them a few times), and some of David Tennant's. This is honestly my favorite TV show of all time, and am superduperexcitedtowatchthenewepisodetonight!!!!1!!!11

The last episode wasnt that great, and was off topic, so I hope this one is better! I swear that I was thinking about making a Doctor Who thread a couple weeks ago (around when "Let's Kill Hitler" was on). So ya, ima dye hart fan yo


----------



## Bapao (Sep 10, 2011)

The original title music used to creep me out when I was a kid


----------



## teller (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok...the new episode was brilliant...and entirely wacked out! We never get good writing like this on this side of the pond. And this wasn't even a Moffat episode!


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 11, 2011)

The only episode I got scared of was the gas mask one (empty child/the doctor dance) with Christopher Eccleston but I was a little kid then. 
I like the episode that Moffat wrote with David Tennant such as The Library one, Blink and the gas mask one.
_
"Mummy, Mummy. Are you my Mummy?"_


----------



## anders (Sep 12, 2011)

The Doctor and the Cube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU81houd2-I


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 12, 2011)

I responded LOVE IT, but of course that's the old original BBC Doctor Who (with K-9 and Tom Baker, etc.) I never cared much for the newer series. My parents have like every episode on VHS lol! (VHS? What's that? Does is have something to do with a "land line"? ) 

I even bought the Doctor Who CCG at one point


----------



## Edward (Sep 12, 2011)

anders said:


> The Doctor and the Cube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU81houd2-I


 
How does it feel knowing almost everyone on this site posses a skill that The Doctor doesn't have yet :i


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 12, 2011)

Edward said:


> How does it feel knowing almost everyone on this site posses a skill that The Doctor doesn't have yet :i



ack! what was that from? the "new" doctor who???? it's really disgusting


----------



## teller (Sep 18, 2011)

In tonight's episode, The Doctor has a rubik's cube on his person...later in the episode, it is on a table in front of him solved.

He is teasing us!


----------



## Sillas (Sep 18, 2011)

Doctor Who is a serie about what? I had never heard before ..


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 18, 2011)

Doctor who is a sci-fi TV show about an alien time traveler who got a time machine called the TARDIS. He can travel anywhere in the university and go to historical events.

The TV show is very clever IMO of how it all work.


----------



## Sillas (Sep 18, 2011)

Hm.. nice I will watch


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 18, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Doctor who is a sci-fi TV show about an alien time traveler who has a time machine called the TARDIS. (Time And Relative Dimensions In Space) He can travel anywhere in the universe at any time (except Gallifrey or any places in time he has already been or else he will cause a paradox)..
> 
> The TV show is very clever IMO of how it all work.



fixzed... never know when your gonna need to know what Tardis stands for ¬.¬


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2011)

"Fixing" implies something was wrong with the initial post. You just gave additional information >_>


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2011)

just for a heads up - rory/amy will be in the next series, as will matt smith as the doctor.

so looking forward to seeing how he avoids his death


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2011)

omg spoilers D:

I would've probably read/heard about that in the news at some point in the near future anyway.


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 18, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> "Fixing" implies something was wrong with the initial post. You just gave additional information >_>


 
true >_> but there were a few spelling errors.

also i'm getting bored of Amy and Rory -___- i'll never get bored of Matt but one assistant for 3 series is just boring.


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 18, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> true >_> but there were a few spelling errors.
> 
> *also **i'm* getting bored of Amy and Rory -___-* i'll* never get bored of Matt but one assistant for 3 series is just boring.


 
I don't put to much effort in getting my grammar perfect on forums but still easy to understand.

I agree with Amy and Rory getting boring. Bring back Donna Noble


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> I would've probably read/heard about that in the news at some point in the near future anyway.


 
what, you thought they'd kill him off and the next series wouldn't have him as a character? XD


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 18, 2011)

Mainly the Amy and Rory bit


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2011)

Heh, sorry. It was on wikipedia tho ~_~

Also he said he'd be back!


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 18, 2011)

Haha, I'm listening to Chameleon Circuit right now


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2011)

LuckyShadows said:


> Haha, I'm listening to Chameleon Circuit right now


 
I am in love with Charlie McDonnell.


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 18, 2011)

Jeez, I know, right? Alex Day as well <3


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2011)

not so much


----------



## LuckyShadows (Sep 18, 2011)

Hahaha xDD


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice costume! I was gonna be the tenth for halloween but my sonic screwdriver's batteries were dead so I didn't bother getting a trench coat to match.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Where can watch season 6 online D: Netflix only has up to S5


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 1, 2011)

watchseries.eu


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Wibbly pics


 
That's more awesomeness than I can process in a single post.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 28, 2012)

NOOOOO! SOPA!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingFingers (Apr 30, 2012)

The Tardis is jaming up.. again.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 3, 2012)

On our way to US Nationals, we visited Lake Silencio!


----------



## Dene (Aug 3, 2012)

Haha, brilliant!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 26, 2013)

Something just urges me to bump this thread. As I have fallen in love with the Doctor!


----------



## uniacto (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha I watched through the past 3 full seasons last summer. I tried bugging my parents to let me buy a sonic screwdriver, but they shot my idea down.. ._.


----------



## Dene (Feb 26, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> Something just urges me to bump this thread. As I have fallen in love with the Doctor!



<3


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 26, 2013)

<3
I still haven't seen series 7 yet, but other than that I've watched all that I can. I'm waiting for episodes 1 and 2 of s7 to rerun so I can DVR them and then watch them, since I was able to record 3, 4, 5, and snowmen, but not 1 and 2


----------



## JasonK (Feb 27, 2013)

This bump reminded me that I *still* haven't caught up on any of the Matt Smith series. I was a huge Doctor fan when I lived in the UK, but for some reason I never kept up with it once I moved. Looks like I have some downloading to do...


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 27, 2013)

The next season (I think season 8?) starts on March 30th!


----------



## chrissyD (Feb 27, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> The next season (I think season 8?) starts on March 30th!



Second half of series 7 (or season 33 if you include classic who). The series generally have around 14 episodes and the next series starts with the Christmas special.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 27, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> Second half of series 7 (or season 33 if you include classic who). The series generally have around 14 episodes and the next series starts with the Christmas special.



you wacht doctor whom therefore you are a loser. my little pony is clearly superior in every possible way and bronies are cool and you are a facet


----------



## tx789 (Mar 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you wacht doctor whom therefore you are a loser. my little pony is clearly superior in every possible way and bronies are cool and you are a facet



you need more than one show to watch what happens between seasons of one show


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

tx789 said:


> you need more than one show to watch what happens between seasons of one show



i havent seen one episode yet


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> i havent seen one episode yet



Series 4 episode 8+9 are best episodes

Watch nao k fanks.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 13, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> Series 4 episode 8+9 are best episodes
> 
> Watch nao k fanks.



wacht every episode of mlp pree and kumm on skype moar often pree


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 13, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> wacht every episode of mlp pree and kumm on skype moar often pree



ok shoor I'll downroad every juan and set to x1000 so I can wacht reary quick. I'll cum on skaip moar when I get bored of xboc tree sigty


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 13, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> ok shoor I'll downroad every juan and set to x1000 so I can wacht reary quick. I'll cum on skaip moar when I get bored of xboc tree sigty



you should come to friendship open with me and 5ssld. alsó are you going twbo caembridge oar nottingham ? ? ?

friendship open schedule:



Spoiler


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 13, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you should come to friendship open with me and 5ssld. alsó are you going twbo caembridge oar nottingham ? ? ?



100 rounds of 3x3 and I'll think about it.

prolly not. Both 2far. 

ok on topic the next episode (March 30th) will contain a monster called "The spoonheads" I hope this Isn't the one Moffat said will scare us cause they sound pathetic.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 13, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> ok on topic the next episode (March 30th) will contain a monster called "The spoonheads" I hope this Isn't the one Moffat said will scare us cause they sound pathetic.



Oods sounded really lame until I watched that one episode of Oods being servants and then switching to crazy mode.


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> Series 4 episode 8+9 are best episodes
> 
> Watch nao k fanks.



Nooooo way man.

Dalek, Bad Wolf, The Parting of the Ways, The Girl in the Fireplace, Doomsday, The Doctor's Daughter, and of course the most important, Blink. (FYI, I'm only choosing from the first 4 new series; the episodes with Matt Smith haven't developed enough for me to decide on the best from his bunch).


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 13, 2013)

its a good show. i only just started watching it and im a few episodes after rose left. i miss her. if she comes back don't spoil it for me!


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 18, 2013)

Well as you can see by my name...I don't like the show obviously! 

http://www.facebook.com/TimeLordsOfTheEarth?fref=ts

It's an excellent page, but the owners, (I originally created it), don't want to do too much work until they get more then 10 likes, and we are also looking for anyone with a excellent photoshop skill set.

If you get a moment like it, I'll be hosting a competition with it once we hit a least 1000 likes.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 18, 2013)

I am reaching the end of season 4 right now and I don't want David Tennant to regenerate!!


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 19, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> I am reaching the end of season 4 right now and I don't want David Tennant to regenerate!!



Well you like 3 years too late for that . He goes during the specials, a few episodes made after series 4 which are all pretty much dedicated to his departure.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 19, 2013)

I have officially begun my Great Doctor Who Catch-Up. Starting back from S1 - I had forgotten how good Chris Eccleston's Doctor was


----------



## Dene (Mar 19, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> Well you like 3 years too late for that . He goes during the specials, a few episodes made after series 4 which are all pretty much dedicated to his departure.



Dude way to ruin the ending...


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 19, 2013)

JasonK said:


> I have officially begun my Great Doctor Who Catch-Up. Starting back from S1 - I had forgotten how good Chris Eccleston's Doctor was



This is what I have been doing for the past month and a half. And exactly everyone is always hating on Eccleston but I actually thought he was quite good.


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 19, 2013)

I liked Eccleston too. I'm guessing some of the hate is from him leaving after only a year, which probably pissed some people off. But it was still a huge risk for him, nobody knew if the new show was going to work or not. That said Tenant > Smith > Eccleston. The old timers say everyone has their favorite doctor, David Tenant will always be mine, I'm pretty sure. 

Who else has watched Torchwood? The first couple of seasons are kinda slow, but it gets really good in the later ones.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 20, 2013)

I like Matt Smith as the Doctor, I don't know why, maybe it's just because of his weird personality. (not that david tennant wasn't weird xD)


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2013)

Eccleston >>> Smith >>>>>>>>> Tenant.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 20, 2013)

Dene said:


> Eccleston >>> Smith >>>>>>>>> Tenant.



Don't ever speak to me again.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 5, 2013)

I just finished watching the newest episode. The spoonheads aren't that great. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 10, 2013)

My sister is watching the episodes from series 1-7 now to catch up, and she's just started series 4. I accidentally slipped today and mentioned 


Spoiler: SPOILERS BELOW FOR SERIES 4 AND 7



that DT was leaving, but she doesn't know yet if that means he's leaving at the end of S4 (which he doesn't, not exactly, hehe), or S5.
I feel like Amy (and the Doctor) when she read ahead in the book in the Angels Take Manhattan now...


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 11, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> My sister is watching the episodes from series 1-7 now to catch up, and she's just started series 4. I accidentally slipped today and mentioned
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILERS BELOW FOR SERIES 4 AND 7
> ...





Spoiler: Series 7 spoiler (Sort of)



Tennant and Billie piper (Rose) are coming back for a one off episode for the 50th anniversary. It airs November 23rd


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 12, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> Spoiler: Series 7 spoiler (Sort of)
> 
> 
> 
> Tennant and Billie piper (Rose) are coming back for a one off episode for the 50th anniversary. It airs November 23rd



That's awesome


----------



## Elliot (May 5, 2013)

Anyone else have really mixed feelings about clara? I think she is a really charming companion, but I haven't really connected with her totally. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## uniacto (May 5, 2013)

Elliot said:


> Anyone else have really mixed feelings about clara? I think she is a really charming companion, but I haven't really connected with her totally. Do you know what I mean?



She seems like a very complicated companion. I'm not sure what you mean by "connect", but she seems alright.


----------



## ducttapecuber (May 11, 2013)

I have officially completed my Doctor Who catch-up. I am now addicted


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2013)

Clara is gorgeous <3


----------



## Ickathu (May 12, 2013)

ikr?
EDIT: she's too short and bossy and her nose is all funny

Nightmare in Silver was a really good episode.


----------



## tx789 (May 13, 2013)

apparently The Name of the Doctor was released one DVD early by mistake


----------



## Ickathu (May 13, 2013)

I heard that. I hope nobody gives away any spoilers so that we get the clip of the 10th and 11th Doctor.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 2, 2013)

So just watched the Name of the Doctor. What just happened. What.


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2013)

Yea I don't like how it was just left in a retarded cliff hanger. I don't think Steven Moffat understands how to end a series...


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 2, 2013)

I thought it was really good actually. Not exactly sure who John Hurt is though... I think maybe the Time-war doctor - in between 8 and 9.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 6, 2013)

I heard that John Hurt is technically the 9th incarnation and obviously did something really bad. 
I'm interested to see what Moffat does with this. Especially since Matt Smith is leaving at Christmas. I even heard some crazy rumor that David Tennant is returning at the Doctor, like as I'm more than just for the 50th anniversary. Not sure which or if any of the rumors are true. I say we all hop in the TARDIS and go to November 23rd now!


----------



## uniacto (Jun 6, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> I heard that John Hurt is technically the 9th incarnation and obviously did something really bad.
> I'm interested to see what Moffat does with this. Especially since Matt Smith is leaving at Christmas. I even heard some crazy rumor that David Tennant is returning at the Doctor, like as I'm more than just for the 50th anniversary. Not sure which or if any of the rumors are true. I say we all hop in the TARDIS and go to November 23rd now!



... Matt Smith is leaving? D:


----------



## JasonK (Jun 6, 2013)

uniacto said:


> ... Matt Smith is leaving? D:



Unfortunately yes. Jenna-Louise Coleman has said she's staying though.


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 6, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> I heard that John Hurt is technically the 9th incarnation and obviously did something really bad.


That's what I'm thinking. If you look, the clothes he's wearing are like a cross between McGann and Eccleston, and that would be the period of the time war, right? So he could have been the one who fought the time war, then died when he time-locked it and regenerated into Eccleston.



> I'm interested to see what Moffat does with this. Especially since Matt Smith is leaving at Christmas.


Don't mention that...  It's making me sad.
Since Matt had just "signed on" for all of s8 like 2 weeks before he announced he was leaving, I'm kind of thinking that this is just a fake to draw attention to the show and raise viewcounts. Like they're going to announce that he's leaving and everything, but really he's going to stay (not regenerate at all, avoid it somehow like the 10th doctors hand, fake it with the Teselecta or something, etc). Like when Billie Piper/Rose left in Doomsday, everybody there knew that she'd be returning for s4. That had already been planned so she just had to lie to all the reporters and everything about leaving and act like she wasn't coming back.



> I even heard some crazy rumor that David Tennant is returning at the Doctor, like as I'm more than just for the 50th anniversary. Not sure which or if any of the rumors are true. I say we all hop in the TARDIS and go to November 23rd now!



I highly doubt that Tennant is the 12th Doctor. That would just be weird, especially because he wouldn't be playing the same part as the 10th doctor. He'd be his own different doctor (I assume), and just look the same as the 10th.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jun 6, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> I highly doubt that Tennant is the 12th Doctor. That would just be weird, especially because he wouldn't be playing the same part as the 10th doctor. He'd be his own different doctor (I assume), and just look the same as the 10th.


No as in the Tennant's doctor is returning through some sort of wibley wobley timey wimey confusion. Somehow the doctor goes back in his own time line. Supposedly. This is just one rumor.


----------



## JoSpies (Aug 4, 2013)

The 12th doctor is Peter Capaldi. Good choice.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm super excited to see the new Doctor. I think it's about time we had an older Doctor, and Peter Capaldi is a fantastic actor.

Good choice :tu


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 5, 2013)

I wonder if his previous appearance will have anything to do with his storyline. Probably not but we can wonder. It's a great choice and also quite freaky since he played a W.H.O. Doctor in world war z


----------



## JasonK (Aug 5, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> I wonder if his previous appearance will have anything to do with his storyline. Probably not but we can wonder. It's a great choice and also quite freaky since he played a W.H.O. Doctor in world war z



It won't be the first time a Doctor has appeared in the series before  Colin Baker *shot* the Fifth Doctor.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 5, 2013)

JasonK said:


> It won't be the first time a Doctor has appeared in the series before  Colin Baker *shot* the Fifth Doctor.



Oh never knew that  Also Karen Gillan was in the same episode as Peter so it's looking good for any actor who was in the fires of Pompeii


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 6, 2013)

Peter Capaldi. I'm skeptical about that choice. But I like it. Gives the Doctor a more serious tone, like most recently Eccleston. I like Matt, don't get me wrong, but he just seems too... What's the word? Flamboyant and a little too silly. David had the in between the seriousness of Ecc and the silliness of Smith.
I'm glad that there is a more serious tone to the doctor's character once again.


----------



## Dene (Aug 7, 2013)

tbh I don't know who he is. I just want moar nao.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 23, 2013)

THE DAY OF THE DOCTOR! AHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 23, 2013)

dat 3-second shot of peter capaldi...


----------



## JasonK (Nov 24, 2013)

Sexy eyebrows


----------



## tx789 (Nov 24, 2013)

So will his doctor's story arc be looking for Gallifrey? Also the Valelard. He supposed to be created somewhere between the doctor's twelfth and thirteen incarnations. The Great Intelligence mentioned that as a name for the doctor in the future. 

Seeing Tom Baker in there was awesome. 

And finally have any of you seen the five(ish) doctors reboot thing. It was pretty cool.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 27, 2013)

I think I almost teared up at the end of the Christmas special. I liked Matt Smith.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I think I almost teared up at the end of the Christmas special. I liked Matt Smith.



Surely you were already aware he was leaving? 

Personally I don't think it was the best episode... not by a long shot. The good news is, Moffat found a way to give us another 12 doctors! 

LONG LIVE DOCTOR WHO!!!


----------



## CubezUBR (Dec 27, 2013)

i used to watch it when i was younger and the guy before david tennant was on it, i stopped when matt smith became the doctor because i hated him.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 27, 2013)

I wept at the Christmas special. Not because I was so sad to see Matt go, but it was just so sad. To the point i teared up when Handles died. Even though Matt is not my favorite Doctor, he played the part brilliantly and I will always love him for that. Matt was the end of an era, so its sad to see that go. Now we welcome a new, older than most, Doctor that seems to have strange kidneys... anyway, I guess we're all back on hiatus waiting for series 8.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 27, 2013)

Dene said:


> Surely you were already aware he was leaving?
> 
> Personally I don't think it was the best episode... not by a long shot. The good news is, Moffat found a way to give us another 12 doctors!
> 
> LONG LIVE DOCTOR WHO!!!



Oh yea, I knew he was leaving haha

It wasn't the best episode at all. Seemed waaay too quickly paced with a bunch of unnecessary additions imo. Clara is starting to annoy me with her crush on the doctor and all that. At least I think she has/had one, right?



ducttapecuber said:


> I wept at the Christmas special. Not because I was so sad to see Matt go, but it was just so sad. To the point i teared up when Handles died. Even though Matt is not my favorite Doctor, he played the part brilliantly and I will always love him for that. Matt was the end of an era, so its sad to see that go. Now we welcome a new, older than most, Doctor that seems to have strange kidneys... anyway, I guess we're all back on hiatus waiting for series 8.



Oh, well I didn't _cry_, it was just sort of sad for me, since Matt Smith was my favorite doctor, maybe because he was the first one that was introduced to me when I started watching Doctor Who a few years ago. I do think that the new body parts joke is getting sorta old though.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> i used to watch it when i was younger and the guy before david tennant was on it, i stopped when matt smith became the doctor because i hated him.



Christopher Eccleston?

Matt Smith was awesome, although I am looking forward to what will hopefully be a more mature, old-style doctor.



uniacto said:


> Seemed waaay too quickly paced with a bunch of unnecessary additions imo. Clara is starting to annoy me with her crush on the doctor and all that. At least I think she has/had one, right?.



Yea I agree; the episode seemed very jumpy, from point to point, with very little flow.

I think Clara does like him, but pretty much every companion falls in love with The Doctor, so if I were you I'd get used to it >.< Personally I really like Clara, but I think that's mainly because she's damn gorgeous. (I was so disappointed in that episode where she first appeared and it turned out she was actually a dalek, because I didn't expect to see her again).


----------



## uniacto (Dec 28, 2013)

Dene said:


> Yea I agree; the episode seemed very jumpy, from point to point, with very little flow.
> 
> I think Clara does like him, but pretty much every companion falls in love with The Doctor, so if I were you I'd get used to it >.< Personally I really like Clara, but I think that's mainly because she's damn gorgeous. (I was so disappointed in that episode where she first appeared and it turned out she was actually a dalek, because I didn't expect to see her again).



ahaha same, I mean, she's smart and all that, she's just so emotional and the feels man


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 28, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> i used to watch it when i was younger and the guy before david tennant was on it, i stopped when matt smith became the doctor because i hated him.


For me it all went downhill after Tom Baker


----------



## Dene (Dec 28, 2013)

uniacto said:


> ahaha same, I mean, she's smart and all that, she's just so emotional and the feels man



Man, I guess you already forgot all about Rose and Martha huh?

That Freema Agyeman was a hotty too, but damn was she whiny and annoying. Those good looks of hers are the only things that get me through series 3.

One of the things I really liked about Matt Smith, and disliked about David Tennant, is the toning down of the emotional side of things. Tennant always seemed to be foaming at the mouth and all that, kinda bugged me.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 28, 2013)

Dene said:


> Man, I guess you already forgot all about Rose and Martha huh?
> 
> That Freema Agyeman was a hotty too, but damn was she whiny and annoying. Those good looks of hers are the only things that get me through series 3.
> 
> One of the things I really liked about Matt Smith, and disliked about David Tennant, is the toning down of the emotional side of things. Tennant always seemed to be foaming at the mouth and all that, kinda bugged me.


Rose was extremely whinny as well. 
Martha was smart though, and she turned into a soldier. She travelled the world to help the doctor. Which shows how brave and loyal she is. 
I understand what you are saying about David. The Doctor he portrayed was definitely more emotional. So was Matt though, may remind you about the end of season 7 part 1?
All that being said, I'm excited for Capaldi.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 28, 2013)

Dene said:


> Personally I really like Clara, but I think that's mainly because she's damn gorgeous. (I was so disappointed in that episode where she first appeared and it turned out she was actually a dalek, because I didn't expect to see her again).



Same here haha.
I thought the Christmas episode was really sad, but brilliant and exciting at the same time. I teared up when Handles died (remind anybody else of Wilson in Cast Away?), and then again when Amelia/Amy came back... That part was really sad/happy. Sad is happy for deep people.
The episode did seem a bit choppy at times though.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 28, 2013)

Dene said:


> Man, I guess you already forgot all about Rose and Martha huh?
> 
> That Freema Agyeman was a hotty too, but damn was she whiny and annoying. Those good looks of hers are the only things that get me through series 3.
> 
> One of the things I really liked about Matt Smith, and disliked about David Tennant, is the toning down of the emotional side of things. Tennant always seemed to be foaming at the mouth and all that, kinda bugged me.



psh I know but still. Yea I like not as emotional doctor. Smith still has feelings obv, but I think he hides it better. 

i should probably start using past tense for him though ;_;



Ickathu said:


> Same here haha.
> I thought the Christmas episode was really sad, but brilliant and exciting at the same time. I teared up when Handles died (remind anybody else of Wilson in Cast Away?), and then again when Amelia/Amy came back... That part was really sad/happy. Sad is happy for deep people.
> The episode did seem a bit choppy at times though.



I think the episode included a lot of references from episodes/seasons that would've made it really hard for new watchers to follow


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> Rose was extremely whinny as well.
> Martha was smart though, and she turned into a soldier. She travelled the world to help the doctor. Which shows how brave and loyal she is.
> I understand what you are saying about David. The Doctor he portrayed was definitely more emotional. So was Matt though, may remind you about the end of season 7 part 1?
> All that being said, I'm excited for Capaldi.



Matt Smith had his moments, but David Tennant was like 5 times an episode XD

Yea I like Martha as a character; she's so badass.



Ickathu said:


> Same here haha.
> I thought the Christmas episode was really sad, but brilliant and exciting at the same time. I teared up when Handles died (remind anybody else of Wilson in Cast Away?), and then again when Amelia/Amy came back... That part was really sad/happy. Sad is happy for deep people.
> The episode did seem a bit choppy at times though.



Tbh I didn't like the thing with Amy... I didn't see how it had any relevance to the episode whatsoever, and was just another case of Moffat not being able to move on from the old stars (like bringing back Billie Piper and Tennant). By the end of the episode I was going out of my brain with things dragging on and on... just get on with it and regenerate already!!!!!


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone else think that Eleven's old man hair looked a lot like One's hair?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Anyone else think that Eleven's old man hair looked a lot like One's hair?



It did a bit.

Sometimes I think Doctor Who is too dramatic and crazy with the 11th Doctor episodes.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 30, 2013)

uniacto said:


> I think the episode included a lot of references from episodes/seasons that would've made it really hard for new watchers to follow



Indeed. Same with the Day of the Doctor. I have a friend and her dad who watched that as their first episode and later they were talking to me and said something about it being confusing. I was just like "that was bad episode to be your first." I tried to encourage them to watch at least a full season (honestly I think somebody should watch an entire Doctor or at least several varying episodes from different seasons and Doctors) before they decided they didn't like it. I think I kind of encouraged my friend to watch it when I told her that David Tennant is the Doctor for several years and does the "tongue thing" (this and this). After a whole Doctor, even if it's only for the looks, I think she'll be hooked on it, don't you think?



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Anyone else think that Eleven's old man hair looked a lot like One's hair?



I noticed that as well.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 30, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> Indeed. Same with the Day of the Doctor. I have a friend and her dad who watched that as their first episode and later they were talking to me and said something about it being confusing. I was just like "that was bad episode to be your first." I tried to encourage them to watch at least a full season (honestly I think somebody should watch an entire Doctor or at least several varying episodes from different seasons and Doctors) before they decided they didn't like it. I think I kind of encouraged my friend to watch it when I told her that David Tennant is the Doctor for several years and does the "tongue thing" (this and this). After a whole Doctor, even if it's only for the looks, I think she'll be hooked on it, don't you think?



A friend got hooked onto Smith because of his hair, cheekbones, and jawline, so yea it'll probably work.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 30, 2013)

uniacto said:


> A friend got hooked onto Smith because of his hair, cheekbones, and jawline, so yea it'll probably work.



you mean his giant chin, right? If you want cheekbones, Sherlock is what you need. Haha


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> you mean his giant chin, right? If you want cheekbones, Sherlock is what you need. Haha


Clearly Cumberbatch should be a Doctor someday. It's rare that someone is so obviously perfect for a role.

And I have to agree wholeheartedly with Dene about Martha; she is probably my favorite companion ever. Coming from someone who has seen all the Doctors, and almost all the companions.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 31, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> you mean his giant chin, right? If you want cheekbones, Sherlock is what you need. Haha



yea my bad it was his chin. that glorious chin.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> And I have to agree wholeheartedly with Dene about Martha; she is probably my favorite companion ever. Coming from someone who has seen all the Doctors, and almost all the companions.



Hang on, the part when I said she was whiny and annoying, or the part where I said she's a badass and hot?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 29, 2014)

If anyone ever wondered why my name is "ducttapecuber," this is why. I make things out of duct tape. This is a silhouette of David Tennant cut out of duct tape.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 1, 2015)

This page hasn't been updated in a while. So... bump! Also....

Just a quick "Last Christmas" Meme I made. Not the greatest.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 1, 2015)

Gallifrey said:


> Doctor Who Rocks



+1 that.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2015)

Ah crap I completely forgot about the Christmas special! I better watch it.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 1, 2015)

Dene said:


> Ah crap I completely forgot about the Christmas special! I better watch it.



When you do, please explain why Santa is in there.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2015)

Randomno said:


> When you do, please explain why Santa is in there.



Or you could watch it and find out.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 1, 2015)

Someone pay attention to my Doctor Who meme!!!!!
Screenshot 2014-12-31 at 7.55.53 PM.png


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2015)

Randomno said:


> When you do, please explain why Santa is in there.



So it turns out Santa exists in the dreams of all the people in the show while their brains are getting eaten in the real world. Santa appears as the result of a defensive mechanism employed by the brains of the people to warn them that they're not in the real world, but just a dream. The choice of Santa is an artefact of the time of year, which happens to be Christmas, making Santa the obvious choice to link all of the people together, as Santa would have played a role in all their lives (except the Doctor, which is odd because he seemed to be the first one to get caught by the brain-eater dream-crabs).


But srsly, the whole thing with Danny is getting so old. They finally killed him off, why the hell did they bring him back? He's the most boring Doctor Who character ever.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah. I mean, Danny died, and that was sad. But seriously. He and Clara had, like, 4 "last goodbye"s so far.


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2015)

It wasn't sad at all. I celebrated. However I was close to crying when I saw him come back. But not because I was happy to see him.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 6, 2015)

> It wasn't sad at all. I celebrated. However I was close to crying when I saw him come back. But not because I was happy to see him.


I nominate this as best post ever.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 7, 2015)

Okay, just for clarification-- Netfilx has old episodes of Doctor Who (Like, old old, before the reboot old) available, but they are set up really weird, and only some of them are available. So is there any way that I can find more old episodes? Specifically ones with Daleks. I like Daleks. The Reason I ask is because I just converted two of my friends to whovians, and they desperately want more Doctor Who. And Daleks. We all love Daleks. 

Also, I have a new signature!!! If you don't know what "Next Stop Everywhere" is, you are not a whovian. (Hint- it's a song. Or maybe more of an accolade? What's an accolade?)

DEAR GOSH LOOK AT PETER CAPALDI A YEAR AGO- <img src="http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/multimedia/archive/00437/133875945__03_437975c.jpg" alt="133875945__03_437975c.jpg (620×413)"/>


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 7, 2015)

holy crap, how long ago did I make this thread? I think it was on the first day I actually had an account on this forum...

But yeah, pre-series 4 doctor who was the good stuff. It just went downhill from there.


----------



## Dene (Jan 7, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Okay, just for clarification-- Netfilx has old episodes of Doctor Who (Like, old old, before the reboot old) available, but they are set up really weird, and only some of them are available. So is there any way that I can find more old episodes? Specifically ones with Daleks. I like Daleks. The Reason I ask is because I just converted two of my friends to whovians, and they desperately want more Doctor Who. And Daleks. We all love Daleks.



I use this website to watch most of them. Some don't work, but if you google search you can usually find the episode somewhere.

To find out what you might want to watch, check out this page.

And bear in mind there are many lost episodes which have only sound and some pictures. Personally I still like to watch these, but it may not be to your taste. Check out the list of missing episodes here.

And just bear in mind, if you go all the way to the start be prepared for ultra-budget, and ultra-old-school. The new Doctor Who stuff is very Americanised. The older stuff is very much oldschool British, and may not be to your taste.


----------



## Dene (Jan 7, 2015)

Gallifrey said:


> holy crap, how long ago did I make this thread? I think it was on the first day I actually had an account on this forum...
> 
> But yeah, pre-series 4 doctor who was the good stuff. It just went downhill from there.



There's no doubt that Moffat hasn't been the best. At first he did really well, but then he experimented way too much and tried to create something that didn't need to be done. He started breaking up the series', adding in mini-series', integrating the Christmas special into the regular season, and doing all sorts of other messed up stuff that was just confusing and annoying. Doctor Who needs to go back to basics, and I don't know if Moffat is the right person to do that.

Although I must say I did love the Mistress. It's about time we saw a male Time Lord go female! And who doesn't love to see the old crazy Master back in action? It's just a shame this series was killed by Danny-bore-face.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks! I learned that I do like the older episodes better, but not my friends who I have converted to New-Whovianism. All of them agree that the older Dalek Episodes were awesome, though. We all like Daleks.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 10, 2015)

I love the Cybermen so I had to go onto YouTube and watch 

The Tomb of the Cyberman
and later I will watch the wheel in space. Also, my favourite show.

Actually, 

It's too Timey-Wimey.


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2015)

Lol, that reminds me, the best quote in this Christmas special was Santa going "as the Doctor might say, 'it's all a bit dreamy-weamy'" ahaha


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 10, 2015)

rly? My quote is from The 11th Doctor 

"Well, It's.... Timey-Wimey."

Also, I missed the Xmas special ;(


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2015)

Ya I know. Series three, with the weeping angels. The best episode of the new stuff. Timey-wimey, wibbly-wobbly.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 10, 2015)

I was stuck in an Italian hotel on my own, because my dad was out at a company meeting, and he gave me a ton of DW to watch. I got to the bit where the peg-dolls had just converted Amelia to one of... Them... and I closed the episode. Then I watched the next one-

Silence in the Library.

S**t.

I couldn't sleep for 1 week because It was so scary. It was like 3 years ago lol


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2015)

The scariest episode I can think of, for me is "Midnight".


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 11, 2015)

My scariest episode was once "Nightmare in Silver." Now, I watch it to mellow down.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 11, 2015)

rly? I thought the NIS Cybermen were cute lol...


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 25, 2015)

None of the Doctor Who Episodes I have seen really scare me anymore. Some are a bit intense, sure, but the Daleks are kinda adorable, as well as a bunch of the aliens. 
As for most intense, I would say the Cold War Episode.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know... nigh terrors was a little too much. Not exactly scary, but heading in that direction


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 30, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> None of the Doctor Who Episodes I have seen really scare me anymore. Some are a bit intense, sure, but the Daleks are kinda adorable, as well as a bunch of the aliens.
> As for most intense, I would say the Cold War Episode.



Daleks... Basically a Massive FLYING Pepper shaker, with a toilet plunger and an egg mixer for arms.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 30, 2015)

Yup. Daleks are pretty funny. Then again, I have no idea what I would do if some strange metal tank thing came up to me and yelled "EXTERMINATE!"


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 31, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Yup. Daleks are pretty funny. Then again, I have no idea what I would do if some strange metal tank thing came up to me and yelled "EXTERMINATE!"




I would use it as the ultimate kitchen tool.


----------

